# Memphis FT



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Any news from Memphis?


----------



## SummitLabs (May 5, 2009)

Congratulations to Don and Bettye Brawley on Windy's Open WIN! Woo Hoo!


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

Good job Windy!! Any other placements? Thanks


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Anyone have callbacks for the Qual?


----------



## Fon (Oct 8, 2010)

Congratulations Don and Bettye. What a great accomplishment. Lisa-Bauer Martin's Blue litter is sure beginning to hit some homeruns!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Fon said:


> Congratulations Don and Bettye. What a great accomplishment. Lisa-Bauer Martin's Blue litter is sure beginning to hit some homeruns!


Way to Go Windy. Don and Betty, Congratulations on the Win! And a Big Congrats to Lisa too!! Woo hoo


----------



## Bbrown (Jan 5, 2013)

I know Mark got 2nd with chief.


----------



## JTS (Apr 29, 2005)

Don Brawley and Choco win the Amateur also!!!!! Congrats Don and Bettye........

Excellent weekend!


----------



## JTS (Apr 29, 2005)

Qualifying results:

1st - L7 Troublesome Otter Jim o/ Ken Campbell; h/ Brady Collins
2nd - Troublesome Captain Call o/ Brady Collins/Bruce Fox; h/ Brady Collins
3rd - Stone Creek Blue Jay o/ Tom Barrale, h/ Joe Harp
4th - Marks A Lot Sally o/ Bobby Lee; h/ Michael Johnson
RJ - V's Walk The Line o/ Cody Craker; h/ Brady Collins

JAMS - 17, 20, 25, 32, 33, 35, 36

Congratulations to all.............lots of really nice dog work!


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

Pretty good weekend for an amateur with a truck full of brown dogs.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Great weekend for Don and Betty. Congratulations to you and the brown dogs


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

captain2560 said:


> Great weekend for Don and Betty. Congratulations to you and the brown dogs


Amen to that!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur Final Results:

First - 50 - Choco, Don Brawley
2nd - 20 - Rinny, Martha Blank
3rd - 41 - Jack, Wally Riffle
4th - 23 - Juice, Mark Medford
Reserve Jam - 51 - Ali, Bobby Lane

Jams - 
2, Skyy, Gwen Jones
4, Cash, Milton Jones
25, Brody, Jim Byrd
30, Layla, Dick Kaiser
39, Joy Bobby Smith
43, Lily, Martin Self
62, George, (_*Dolla Bill Y'all!*_) Kyle Broussard


----------



## myles miller (Jun 24, 2015)

Congrats to all


----------

